# can I eat shrimp cocktail???!!



## larudy13

OK I really want to but is it safe to eat the shrimp with the cocktail sauce?!?


----------



## Twayzeekrissy

I've had it. Can't see why not:) as long as it's cooked you should be fine:)


----------



## larudy13

not sure if its cooked shrimp its not breaded or anything


----------



## ovetta2001

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pregnancy-nutrition/PR00109

So what's safe? Some types of seafood contain little mercury. Although concerns have been raised about the level of mercury in any type of canned tuna, the FDA and EPA say pregnant women can *safely eat up to 12 ounces (340 grams) a week*. Similarly, the 2010 Dietary Guidelines for Americans recommend 8 to 12 ounces of seafood a week for pregnant women. That's about two average meals of:

*Shrimp*
Crab
Canned light tuna (limit albacore tuna, chunk white tuna and tuna steak to no more than 6 ounces, or 170 grams, a week)
Salmon
Pollock
Catfish
Cod
Tilapia


Personally I LOVE my Cod...I have been eating a small portion every month and baba is always the same as any other day :)


----------



## SabrinaKat

then, don't (it has to be cooked, just to be safe)....but are you at home? Then take the shrimp out and nuke them and then mix them back into the sauce (nice over a salad, if you like!)....OR does it come from frozen? I think that's okay....

best wishes


----------



## PoodleMommy

Shrimp cocktail is cooked (just chilled)... raw shrimp is gray and sort of translucent-looking. It gets that healthy, pink, "shrimp" color only when it's cooked. So, as long as it's fresh and doesn't have a smell, eat up!


----------



## Omi

I had it at our xmas lunch and it was fine. Its ok as long as its cooked and chilled. Enjoy its yummy :)


----------



## Hutchess

I've given up caring about the what not to eat stuff. I'm not drinking alcohol but food is fair game now!


----------

